# SE-R Spec-V rear suspension question...



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

im thinking about getting the SE-R Spec-V for my 1st car, but the thing i dont like about it is that it has rear semi-independent suspension istead of independent suspension. will semi-independent suspension matter in a street race?


----------

